# Nurgle Daemon Prince Conversion WIP (Photos)



## Z_Kane (May 3, 2011)

Hello fellow heretics! Ive been working off and on on greenstuffing various models I had picked up back in the day and Id like to get some feedback on an ambitious project of mine. This is my first major conversion so please be gentle.
Final green stuff stage:

















Primed:
















There are more angles and some pictures of my work along the way as well as the base I shall most likely be using here:
http://sleekupload.com/album/10529

I used a 3rd edition Carnifex model for the base material and just sorta globbed on more GS as I felt the urge...really very little planning went on for this guy and I played it by ear, mainly just to try out different techniques and ideas I had for greenstuff. The wings are magnetized in case I get the urge to play without that option(or replace the wings at some point, not sure that I like how they turned out). So yeah, looking to improve and any comments would be greatly appreciated

Edit: Ok, resized images hope this helps and sorry about earlier(forum newbie)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

If I might suggest bud, mayhaps resize them down a bit so they fit better! :biggrin: They're awful big LOL. My poor, old Satan box is having trouble downloading them LOL!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Z_Kane (May 3, 2011)

Sorry about that, I didn't think about picture size, just took the picture and uploaded it. Ill fix it tomorrow after classes


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

some more definition on the arms and maybe the stomach. Overall a good job so far.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Any comments from me about improving would prove to be...hypocritical :shok: Would you be Yoda to my Luke? :shok: If this is your first major conversion, I want to see your minor ones... I thought the front looked awesome. When I saw the back, I was tempted to get a tetanus shot. Sweet Gork on a lampshade but that thing is freakin awesome :shok:! I really think you have captured the essence of Nurlge (and I would recommend getting a cream for it before something festers and falls off bud :biggrin. That, sir, is an outstanding job! 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Z_Kane (May 3, 2011)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Any comments from me about improving would prove to be...hypocritical :shok: Would you be Yoda to my Luke? :shok: If this is your first major conversion, I want to see your minor ones... I thought the front looked awesome. When I saw the back, I was tempted to get a tetanus shot. Sweet Gork on a lampshade but that thing is freakin awesome :shok:! I really think you have captured the essence of Nurlge (and I would recommend getting a cream for it before something festers and falls off bud :biggrin. That, sir, is an outstanding job!
> 
> Good luck and good gaming,
> 
> Nate


:shok:
Certainly not what I was expecting....
Well Id be more than happy to show some other work, but its mainly just me copying Svartmetal's tutorials and trying random things and some meh armor additions for a few non-Plague Marines. And while I really appreciate the compliments is there anything that seems weak or could be improved on?


And ty Djinn, I do need to work on defining muscle areas. On to the next project!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

No. I don't see anything that really is weak or needs much improvement. The arms and stomach, for example. To me they seem apt given that a follower of Nurgle would suffer from plagues, emaciation and various other wasting diseases that destroy things like musculature and cause skin to distend (and therefore lose definition) and rupture. That was what I saw in the modelling work you've done. There's no real reason for the daemon to have beefy arms/cut stomach like you'd see on a Khorne one. Your greenstuff work is smooth and well-executed. You have also really captured the essence of Nurgle by using commonly seen characteristics of a Nurgle follower. Distended gut, the one-eyed, one horn head common on lesser daemons, the scythe, the ruptured flesh and pustules. To me, I see nothing else needing improvement on. Trust me... If I'd seen something, I would have told you since you asked LOL!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Looking good. Love the torn wing effect, though I'd worry about such thin pieces breaking easily. How sturdy do they seem to you?


----------



## Z_Kane (May 3, 2011)

notsoevil said:


> Looking good. Love the torn wing effect, though I'd worry about such thin pieces breaking easily. How sturdy do they seem to you?


They seem fine so far. Part of the reason I magnetized the wings was to make transportation easier so I can keep them fairly safe as I bring them to and fro games. And if they do get messed up a little, well it's Nurgle, couldn't hurt the appearance right?

And Shogun_Nate thank you very much for the compliments, nice that someone likes my work :biggrin:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good, I'm guessing that you got the idea for holding the scythe from another Daemon prince model (I can't remember which company makes it but there's one that has a scythe pretty much exactly like yours). I think if I had to point out a weakness, I'd say it'd be the wings. They look a bit thick and oddly shaped. Otherwise it looks pretty damn good.


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

looks good to me! cant wait to see it painted!


----------



## Z_Kane (May 3, 2011)

wombat_tree said:


> Looking good, I'm guessing that you got the idea for holding the scythe from another Daemon prince model (I can't remember which company makes it but there's one that has a scythe pretty much exactly like yours). I think if I had to point out a weakness, I'd say it'd be the wings. They look a bit thick and oddly shaped. Otherwise it looks pretty damn good.


Well I wanted a scythe cause it seemed the most Nurgle appropriate weapon and I made THAT scythe because my grandfather owned a pair of scythes that I used for reference when making it (large pics of one here-http://sleekupload.com/album/97851. The other was just a bit larger than that one and I used that scale for the DP). As for the position I was going to have the blade angled downward but it kinda got turned around as I was attempting to sculpt the hand/tentacle around the hafts. I think I know what model you're talking about though and that was definitely some inspiration for me. Thanks for the feedback about the wings, probably going to make another pair at some point when I have time

Im putting off painting as long as I can Cobra, really really dont want to ruin my work with my painting skills


----------



## Z_Kane (May 3, 2011)

Quick update before I get back to homework on how the painting is progressing

















Going to add a few more layers of white for teeth/spine and other bits of bone poking out and then gradually yellow/age them up. I haven't fully decided on color schemes for the goopy bits visible on the back, and I need to add bruising on parts of the flesh as well as any assorted bodily fluids dripping/oozing from orifices. Any tips on color schemes, what I'm doing wrong/well would be greatly appreciated as painting is my least favorite part of this hobby:suicide:

More to come as school and laziness allows :biggrin:


----------



## bunkertube (Sep 19, 2011)

:shok: fantastic work!
Loving all the extra detail you've green stuffed. top effort.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

If Grandfather Nurgle saw it, he'd probably think it was one of his own! Following this cheeky chappy...thingy...whatever it is! A few Nurgle DP's cropping up of late.

Needless to see expect some rep to swing its way to you. 

Look forward to seeing further work and not just on this model. Anything in the pipeline?


----------



## Z_Kane (May 3, 2011)

Daemon Prince Paintbox said:


> If Grandfather Nurgle saw it, he'd probably think it was one of his own! Following this cheeky chappy...thingy...whatever it is! A few Nurgle DP's cropping up of late.
> 
> Needless to see expect some rep to swing its way to you.
> 
> Look forward to seeing further work and not just on this model. Anything in the pipeline?


 Well, ive got some concept art a friend of mine made that Im looking to scratch sculpt into a Slaaneshi Daemon Prince(ess), but so far Ive just got the wireframe made(sorta...very lazy). Ive also got some little Nurgle Daemonish thing going on I was hobbling together from GS scraps left over. I'm trying to figure out how to sculpt armor pieces that I can add on to regular CSM to give them an IW feel. Finished up Nurgle Terminators that I now need to paint. So many things to do...

Oh and Ive got concept art for an Chaos Emperor Titan that Im planning on making eventually. Made some mockups of Warhound and Reaver from some index cards, manilla folders and copious amounts of tape. They're having trouble staying together but I just wanted to see how other people went about making titans. 

Once I get more organized Ill think about making a project log thread if people are interested, Im just having some trouble getting myself motivated to do any of these things. I get distracted by shiny things very easily :grin: As Im typing this out my sprue of Chaos Spawn that just arrived is staring at me, demanding to be built


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work so far. Looking forward to seeing it painted.


----------

